# Extraire photo d une video 4K



## roquebrune (16 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour

Avec quoi puis je extraire des photos depuis des vidéos 4K de mon iPhone 7+ ?
Est ce que iMovie fait ça ?

Quel est le meilleur outil (payant) ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (16 Juillet 2017)

Une fois le fichier video transféré sur le Mac, QuickTime Player est largement suffisant. Il suffit de positionner la lecture sur l'image souhaitée (en pause) et cmd-C pour copier. 
Ensuite cmd-v pour recoller l'image dans l'application de son choix. (Ou ouvrir Aperçu puis menu Fichiers / creer à partir du presse papier) 

Si on a conservé le lecteur QuickTime 7, on peut aussi cliquer et maintenir le clic sur l image affichée et la glisser vers le Bureau, pour récupérer cette image au format png sur le Bureau.


----------



## roquebrune (16 Juillet 2017)

Merci  mais je veux faire ca sur ios , iPad pro ou iphone 7+


----------



## roquebrune (17 Juillet 2017)

j'ai installe video 2 photo de Francis Bonnin, marche parfaitement et tres facile a utiliser


----------

